# Two new Walthers



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I want both and wish I had the money. When I can, I'm going to put 1000 in savings just for guns like this. serial numbers will be from PPS001 to PPS999. Be nice to have in anyone's collection.










I don't know about this one. It will have 3 different magazines and is design just for carry. I have the P99c AS. I would have to see how thin this one is before I give up on ammo.










Check them out at 
http://www.waltheramerica.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is interesting, but it has the QA trigger. I'll stick with my P99c.

If I NEEDED a new carry gun, I'd check it out.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's not their QA system, it's the same system glock uses. I don't understand the three magazine 6, 7 and 8 rounds.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I have read at many places that it is the QA trigger - it just doesn't appear to have the decocker - the QA *is *about the same as the Glock trigger.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

"TWO" new guns? I don't see any difference between the two, besides the badging.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The first one is the limited edition - The first 999 of the guns sold here in the US will have a nicer case and special markings.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, I have read at many places that it is the QA trigger - it just doesn't appear to have the decocker - the QA *is *about the same as the Glock trigger.


I have no idea mechanically if the QA and glock system are the same or different. I have a P99QA and compared to my glocks I feel it's much different, I just don't know how to explain the difference in words. I can shoot the QA twice as fast as a glock that's one way I can feel the difference. Have you shot a QA ship? If yes do they seem the same to you. Just curious.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, I have read at many places that it is the QA trigger - it just doesn't appear to have the decocker - the QA *is *about the same as the Glock trigger.


I have no idea mechanically if the QA and glock system are the same or different. I have a P99QA and compared to my glocks I feel it's much different, I just don't know how to explain the difference in words. I can shoot the QA twice as fast as a glock that's one way I can feel the difference. Have you shot a QA ship? If yes do they seem the same to you. Just curious. Do you think it would be a good investment to buy the First Edition even if you have to pay msrp?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The QA and Glock are similar. They are both precocked, single action striker fired pistols, but that is where the similarities end. At least until Walther started to using the split trigger on the P99 DAO and PPS. The internal systems however are very different.

The PPS is a QA, without the decocker. To decock the PPS, you only need to remove the back strap.


----------



## Combat Kenny (Apr 17, 2007)

*P99C Vs PPS*

Hello,

For my two cents worth, I have both P99 full size and the compact. After looking at the specs for the P99C and the PPS. I'm not that amazed at the PPS. PPS: L/H/W: 6.3"/4.4"/1.04". P99C: L/H/W: 6.6"/4.3"/1.3". Yes, it is a little shorter than P99C, but it is only .3 inches shorter. In height, they are about the same, difference of .1 inch. For the width, the PPS is .26 inches thinner than the P99C. In simple language; the PPS is about 1/4 inches shorter and thinner than the P99C. Yet, the P99C can hold 10 or 15 round magazine, recommend using mag extension on the full size mag. The PPS can hold up to eight rounds max.

My conclusion, the P99C might be a little bigger, but with two to seven more rounds of 9mm, I believe there is a bit more potental on the P99C than the PPS. I think, I'll keep my P99C.

Good Luck and good shooting

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I finally got to see a PPS about a week ago - My Gander Mountain has #94 for $799. I have seen photos on the Walther forum of them laying next to each other. They are for all practical purposes THE same size - except for width. 

Upon getting to hold it last weekend, I wasn't impressed enough to go buy one. MAYBE I might, if I didn't already have my P99c. But as stated above - since I DO have a P99c, buying this would get me nothing. I drop my P99c into the front of my cargo pants all the time. Sure, there is a bulge - but it could be anything in my pocket. If I bought the PPS, it would look like the same bulge.

I suppose if I wanted it for collection purposes - that would be fine.

But as it is, I don't shoot tiny guns that well at the range, compared to fullsize ones. I have 2 carry guns - a P99c and a Keltec 32. Those have me covered. Any money I spend after that are for range toys and home self defense guns.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

What is all the differences in the P99? I notice alot of members talk about the P99 but reference QA and not? I mean what would look for to insure the they did'nt get a dud? For example I held the P22, which for me felt truly great in hand if I was to get a P99xx what would I look for? in comfort and feel? close to the P22 version or is there? What is the difference between the old edition and the new?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> What is all the differences in the P99? I notice alot of members talk about the P99 but reference QA and not? I mean what would look for to insure the they did'nt get a dud? For example I held the P22, which for me felt truly great in hand if I was to get a P99xx what would I look for? in comfort and feel? close to the P22 version or is there? What is the difference between the old edition and the new?


Go here for the explanation:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7631

The P99 A/S is the fav among most P99 owners. It is DA/SA, but the SA is so sweet.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll take the PPS any day and i have already bought the P22 and it is the same dimensions thus you can practice with the p22 and carry the PPS.

since the same size - I had the p22 in my pocket and she didn't know it was there - so the PPS will be the same - can't see it in the relaxed fit jeans - and my cargo shorts have deeper pockets!!!


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Go here for the explanation:
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7631
> 
> The P99 A/S is the fav among most P99 owners. It is DA/SA, but the SA is so sweet.


Thanks a mil SW. That's what I need to see.

hideit, thanks for the input, too


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

these threads have been interesting to me

the only thing i think i can add is that they made: 
a single stack 9mm to fit more hands, 
how many single stack 9mm are out there with these small dimensions - appears only kahr pm9 and keltec pf9 are smaller
designed expecially for CCW,
the length and height is the same as the glock 26! so if your hand is
just a bit smaller then, that person, would like a smaller single stack.
Also for CCW or backup:
who really needs that much capacity

spacedoggy wrote "I don't understand the three magazine 6, 7 and 8 rounds." they way I see it - they have made it easier for the customer based on his hand comfort and pinky finger comfort - small to large hands - also they beat the aftermarketers!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

another thought i had on the PPS is
Q - How many single stack 40 cal pistols are out there?

i don't really know


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

hideit said:


> these threads have been interesting to me
> 
> the only thing i think i can add is that they made:
> a single stack 9mm to fit more hands,
> ...


Smith has had one for years and you have the 1911 types out there also. I bet you could come up with about 15 single stack 9's. Just not that popular due to the hi capacity craze


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

hideit said:


> spacedoggy wrote "I don't understand the three magazine 6, 7 and 8 rounds." they way I see it - they have made it easier for the customer based on his hand comfort and pinky finger comfort - small to large hands - also they beat the aftermarketers!


I understand that hideit. When I bought my XD compact I bought a pearce for the short mag for the finger hold and one extra round. Then you get the extra hi cap mag. This cost me less and if I bought the Walther like that I would have 2 mags that I don't use. They should of offered the 6 and 8. Then by the pearce for the 7 for 9 dollars instead of 49 dollars. The 6 would be for the best concealment and the 8 as backup. I did not word my complaint very well so It's my fault you could not understand what I was saying. Do you understand why I don't understand or like about this. Dam everytime I buy a gun I spend at least 100 more on mags and holsters forget it. What I like about FN is they send three mags with every pistol. Now that's a company that does the customer right. You should have at least three mags for every carry firearm. I could open a holster shop and live off that the rest of my life. The only after markets that are good are the Mec-gar. A lot of companies are outsourcing their mag to them now.

I need to take a rest from this forum for awhile. I got to go to work.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

breaking news
i read the web sight today and this thread and then went to the shootingrand while bsing around they showed me the P22 with the PPS
first edition frame!!!
hmmmm
why try to sell 999 first editions with that special frame and then let it out that that frame is going to be a standard for the P22!!
they said that S&W screwed it up by letting the cat out of the bag
then I said- walther shouldn't have shipped it across the ocean if they didn't want it out!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

oh one other thing
the picture doesn't do the pistol justice
in holding one the frame is quite pretty and yes unique


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

hideit said:


> breaking news
> i read the web sight today and this thread and then went to the shootingrand while bsing around they showed me the P22 with the PPS
> first edition frame!!!
> hmmmm
> ...


At the last gun show i was at you could buy the first edtion for 535. The MRSP is 665. If only a 1000 are to be made why are they offering it so low. I wish I had the extra money. I think it's ugly but I would put it in the back of the safe for my grandkids.


----------

